# Unknown Species, but dense rings and highly figured.



## Treeguy (Mar 19, 2013)

HELP! A Neighbor lady with a good eye spotted the power company cutting down this tree and she quickly had a friend with a flat bed tow truck come pick it up and dropped it on my door Step! She wanted me to build her a rustic dinning room table ( the slab is 26" wide so one laminate would surface for a table) and she gave me the remaining timber. 

Problem is, I have no idea what species it is? It has some Maple characteristics, but the bark was nothing like any Maple I have ever seen around here (Catskills, NY) never got a leaf either as it was late fall. 

My guess was Elm or given the thick bark Locus? I know it will be tough from the Pic but if anyone has any idea it would be greatly appreciated.

Tree Guy


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am going to move your thread to the wood gallery. We really only use the intro section for ---intro's and you already did that. Ambrosia maple would be my guess.


----------

